# Xbox One | Confirmed Requirement To Pay FULL PRICE For Used Games For Full Access |



## Akira Kurusu (May 21, 2013)

> The important part.
> 
> 
> 
> ...









*Xbox One is REQUIRED to be online at least once every 24 hours.*



> Uh oh.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Kagekatsu (May 21, 2013)

Dear Microsoft:


----------



## Not Sure (May 21, 2013)




----------



## manwiththemachinegun (May 21, 2013)

PS4 win confirmed.


----------



## Zaru (May 21, 2013)

It's like they WANT to waste their money and time on a failed product.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (May 21, 2013)




----------



## 115 (May 21, 2013)

PS4 is going to dominate, it's like the PS2 all over again. Also way to screw over gaming stores worldwide, ffs MS.


----------



## Surf (May 21, 2013)

I'd just to give Microsoft a nice big* fuck you.* I'm jumping on the PS4 ship. You're all welcome to join me. I have cake.


----------



## Gunners (May 21, 2013)




----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (May 21, 2013)

PS4 and Wii U for meh.


----------



## ShadowReij (May 21, 2013)

Holy fuck, are you kidding me? What are they smoking? Well WiiU and PS4 for me and the girl. Fuck you microsoft.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (May 21, 2013)

8-Peacock-8 said:


> PS4 and Wii U for meh.



This. Add PC to the fray as well.


----------



## dream (May 21, 2013)

What a terrible way to kill the used games market.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 21, 2013)




----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (May 21, 2013)

Haruhi = Xbox


----------



## ShadowReij (May 21, 2013)

^^Looks too adorable to be the Xbox.


----------



## Crimson Flam3s (May 21, 2013)




----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (May 21, 2013)

ShadowReij said:


> ^^Looks too adorable to be the Xbox.



Teen = Xbox

Jason = Nintendo and Sony


----------



## Kagekatsu (May 21, 2013)

Oh, it gets better people:


----------



## Akira Kurusu (May 21, 2013)

Added another Megaton to the OP, guys!


----------



## Huey Freeman (May 21, 2013)

Well there goes their Military market and the entire gamer market as well.


It's like they want to outdo Nintendo in fuck ups.


----------



## Canute87 (May 21, 2013)

Wow. Didn't think they'd actually go ahead with that.


----------



## Nardo6670 (May 21, 2013)

this cant be real life. this has to be some type of sick joke.


----------



## 115 (May 21, 2013)

Just read about the once-a-day internet connection. Microsoft have effectively shot themselves in the head. E3 is their last chance to turn this around. otherwise they've handed the console war victory to PS4, and I will jump ship.


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (May 21, 2013)

Its as if MS is delusional and believes themselves to have a monopoly over the gaming industry, so that people have no choice but to put up with their bullshit if they want to keep playing quality games.

One things for certain, MS definitely won't be getting an "unprecedented partnership" with Gamestop.


----------



## Kagekatsu (May 21, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FopyRHHlt3M[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 21, 2013)

Kagekatsu said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FopyRHHlt3M[/YOUTUBE]



My Lord. This is too much.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (May 21, 2013)

Good god this is amazing.


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 21, 2013)

So wait, if I was going to my friends house and brought over my xbox one game to play on his xbox one system, it would require us to pay full price for access? Microsoft must not like people getting together to do anything even remotely related to fun 

Keep shooting yourself in the foot.


----------



## teddy (May 21, 2013)

Kagekatsu said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FopyRHHlt3M[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Deathbringerpt (May 21, 2013)

It's like watching a trainwreck in slowmotion. It's almost poetic.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 21, 2013)

Kira Yamato said:


> So wait, if I was going to my friends house and brought over my xbox one game to play on his xbox one system, it would require us to pay full price for access? Microsoft must not like people getting together to do anything even remotely related to fun
> 
> Keep shooting yourself in the foot.



Who needs friends. You've got Kinnect.


----------



## teddy (May 21, 2013)

Deathbringerpt said:


> It's like watching a trainwreck in slowmotion. It's almost poetic.



It'll be like watching a 30 car pile up on watch dog's multiplayer


----------



## Kagekatsu (May 21, 2013)

I can see Sony's ad campaign right now:

"Xbox Live? More like Xbox: OFF"


----------



## ShadowReij (May 21, 2013)

8-Peacock-8 said:


> Teen = Xbox
> 
> Jason = Nintendo and Sony


This is in inaccurate as Microsoft is effectively stabbing themselves. Nintendo and Sony are literally standing there and watching. 


Khris said:


> Who needs friends. You've got Kinnect.


Go away Gladus, go away. 


? said:


> It'll be like watching a 30 car pile up on watch dog's multiplayer


In that you'll want to watch it over and over and go oh those silly people.


----------



## manwiththemachinegun (May 21, 2013)

Such epic fucking fail on soooo many levels.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (May 21, 2013)

Kagekatsu said:


> Oh, it gets better people:


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (May 21, 2013)

Oh god no.......Rare franchises.....you don't deserve to suffer like this.


----------



## teddy (May 21, 2013)

Seriously, the r3g team putting the people, definitely not microsoft, on blast for applauding their own product killed it for me


----------



## Spirit King (May 21, 2013)

Funny thing is even if it had the best specs ever I wouldn't that piece of  shit console even if you paid me, wait I take that pay I'd take the console and sell it for something more worthwhile of my time.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (May 21, 2013)

I'd take one and smash it in front of MS's building to show off their piece of shit get shambled in real-time.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (May 21, 2013)

Or pull a James Small and burn it in front of their offices.


----------



## teddy (May 21, 2013)

Asa-Kun said:


> I'd take one and smash it in front of MS's building to show off their piece of shit get shambled in real-time.



in b4 they capture it on motion sensors and think that's a positive


----------



## Pringles (May 21, 2013)

Canute87 said:


> Wow. Didn't think they'd actually go ahead with that.



Yea. They drop one hell of a bomb. I wasn't expected it either


----------



## ShadowReij (May 21, 2013)

Asa-Kun said:


> I'd take one and smash it in front of MS's building to show off their piece of shit get shambled in real-time.



They're probably just taking shots right now in celebration of Microsofts wonderful reveal.


----------



## Malvingt2 (May 21, 2013)

*Gamestop did not know about Microsoft's pre-owned games policy before today*

When asked about Xbox One's potential second-hand fee, Bartel said the information came "as a surprise" and declined to comment "on speculation."

"All that Microsoft has said so far is that they've designed the Xbox One to enable customers to trade in and resell games," Bartel said. "That's what I'm going with at this point. I think there's additional details they're going to reveal later on."


----------



## Akira Kurusu (May 21, 2013)

WOW.

GS are so going to ditch the Xbox One......


*Spoiler*: __ 



Almost doubt it.


----------



## ShadowReij (May 21, 2013)

Malvingt2 said:


> *Gamestop did not know about Microsoft's pre-owned games policy before today*
> 
> When asked about Xbox One's potential second-hand fee, Bartel said the information came "as a surprise" and declined to comment "on speculation."
> 
> "All that Microsoft has said so far is that they've designed the Xbox One to enable customers to trade in and resell games," Bartel said. "That's what I'm going with at this point. I think there's additional details they're going to reveal later on."



I wonder how they're taking that.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 21, 2013)

ShadowReij said:


> I wonder how they're taking that.


----------



## The Juice Man (May 21, 2013)

The news that Sony has likely already won the console war for the entire next generation sent their stock surging even as Microsoft’s announcement continued:



source


----------



## ShadowReij (May 21, 2013)

Thought it'd be more like this.


----------



## Ae (May 21, 2013)

Yeah you mad


----------



## Silo (May 21, 2013)

Now I'm DEFINITELY sticking with the PlayStation.

Also... What happens to all your games if your console breaks ? Are they connected to your account?


----------



## JLH (May 22, 2013)

I don't think casuals/peasants understand the extent of Microsoft's cancer. Games go out of print pretty quickly, and giving your games to Gamestop to resell is far less attractive than selling them yourself. The used games market will be a fraction of its former size and certain games will become a lot more difficult to obtain. 

Also, when consoles eventually die or when Microsoft drops out of the race, the servers will go down and all your games will be unplayable. 

When people are involved in a field that takes a lot of creativity their work should live on forever, or at least until their successors make them look like pointless relics, which is something that hasn't happened yet, not even close. But Microsoft and the rest of the peasants seem to think it has.


----------



## manwiththemachinegun (May 22, 2013)

JLH said:


> I don't think casuals/peasants understand the extent of Microsoft's cancer. Games go out of print pretty quickly, and giving your games to Gamestop to resell is far less attractive than selling them yourself. The used games market will be a fraction of its former size and certain games will become a lot more difficult to obtain.
> 
> Also, when consoles eventually die or when Microsoft drops out of the race, the servers will go down and all your games will be unplayable.
> 
> When people are involved in a field that takes a lot of creativity their work should live on forever, or at least until their successors make them look like pointless relics, which is something that hasn't happened yet, not even close. But Microsoft and the rest of the peasants seem to think it has.




Quoted for truth. Or better yet, MS will want you to REBUY old games for their next console. GENIUS! :amazed

However, even old games with bad graphics can be considered classics. Nothing will ever match the magic of a game's original release. You don't stop playing checkers because the graphics change.


----------



## vanhellsing (May 22, 2013)

Deathbringerpt said:


> It's like watching a trainwreck in slowmotion. It's almost poetic.



QFT  I really need some popcorn


----------



## Bungee Gum (May 22, 2013)

Masterpiece said:


> Yeah you mad



If this is in response to everyones reaction on the internet, then you have failed. Everyone is laughing, and all the MS fanboys are the ones raging. Ignore this if you were talking to xbox nation


----------



## dragonbattousai (May 22, 2013)

I will eventually get the Xbox One, but it looks like I will be purchasing the PS4 before it.  I have a strong feeling the games they are going to showcase at E3 will likely be on the PS4 too and I have this strong urge that Final Fantasy XV will make an appearance and be a launch title for PS4.  I'll let the Xbox grow a bit and see what it will have in store.


----------



## teddy (May 22, 2013)

A lot of people _(myself included)_ feel that the majority of their exclusives will require kinect considering how heavily they advertised it during their reveal

of course that only hurts them, nvm the fees and other shit that could make every new purchase a headache


----------



## Patchouli (May 22, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KbWgUO-Rqcw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Jake CENA (May 22, 2013)

Oh my fucking god my sides i cant stop laughing holy shit lololol roflmao   

*"YOU ARE REQUIRED TO BE ONLINE EVERY 24HRS.........FOR 24HRS!!!"* 

Oh herr derr you need to pay me 60$ everytime you go use another xbot for your games 


The name also fits. Xbox One. Coz it only has 1 fucking game. Halo! Rofl!


----------



## Jake CENA (May 22, 2013)

Where are the xbot fanbois? I want to see them defend ths piece of shit in the most retarded way. Come at me with your best excuses. Entertain me.


----------



## Bungee Gum (May 22, 2013)

just saw someones post on neogaf saying how awesome the X1 looks....

Like...it's designed specifically in mind to not look awesome, it's designed plain and boring, so that the casual mom and pops arent turned off by a nerdy techy looking device and instead looks like a plain box that looks normal under a tv, trying to be as inoffensive as possible. But yes, a 80's vcr looks awesome dude, cuz it has an xbox logo on it... seriously?


----------



## Patchouli (May 22, 2013)

TerminaTHOR said:


> Where are the xbot fanbois?



After that announcement, I don't think there are any.


----------



## Jake CENA (May 22, 2013)

Lol how sad. But i gotta give credit to M$ for having the biggest balls but smallest brains for pulling a fuckery like this.


----------



## Naruto (May 22, 2013)

Either Microsoft does a complete 180 on this or they have already lost the next console war.

I didn't think they would be this stupid.


----------



## Jake CENA (May 22, 2013)

Theres no way out of this lol.


----------



## Jake CENA (May 22, 2013)

Tv tv tv tv tv tv tv tv 

Sports sports sports sports

Television television television television

Call of duty call of duty call of duty call of duty call of duty

  

Dat german sheperd btw looks like a plastic toy 

I do love the title of dat demo "Wake up Little Jimmy"


----------



## Gaawa-chan (May 22, 2013)

This is like... Virtual Boy bad, at least in terms of reputation.  

This mess alone has not only hurt Microsoft and helped Sony, but it's also secured the position of the Wii U in the market.  People who were saving up shit to see what the other consoles had to offer are gonna be paying more attention to what Nintendo is going to show off this Summer.


----------



## Ultra Instinct Vegito (May 22, 2013)

*-no backwards compatibility
-requires you to be online to register a game just to play it (confirmed by Microsoft VP)
-requires you to be online at least once a day (Confirmed by VP)
-requires u to have a Kinect just to use the Xbox one
-restricted amount of viewers able to watch videos making more fees if more viewers
-not able to lend, borrow or trade game with friends no more unless you pay a 60+ dollar fee.
-charging full retail price for serial keys/authorization codes
-HDD is not replaceable so if it breaks your SOL
-have to install game to play combined with limited HDD space makes it only limit to you to a small gaming collection
-requires you to purchase an extra device just to use the Tv portion *

Just to clarify, somebody in the other thread said it doesn't require online and it doesn't block used games. Both of these statements are ultimately FALSE.

Microsoft officially said the Xbox One will require an internet connection and you'll have to authenticate your games the first time you install them as well as having to re-authenticate your games EVERY day if you want to play them. 

It won't block used games, but if you want to borrow a game from your friend or him/her yours, you'll have to pay FULL price for the game unless you sign in with the original Xbox Live account the game is "linked" to, which can only be linked to accounts on the FIRST console you authenticated to. 

So ultimately, there is no borrowing games anymore and its unclear what Gamestop/Gamefly will do.


----------



## Deaf Ninja Reaper (May 22, 2013)

Hold on, you may have to be online for entire day and sort out some bullshit just to play a single game every time?

Well, going to talk with pro-Xbox mates and ruthlessly mock them about that.


----------



## Jake CENA (May 22, 2013)

You guys got it all wrong. You are required to be online once every 24hrs FOR 24hrs! 

And xbot live diamond is 100$ per year subscription because they added a new feature......like streaming cable televsion througj your xbox! But!!! It only has ESPN. 

Americans do love sports rofl

But I really feel sorry for all the moms and dads in america who will take this bait and buy their children this piece of garbage during the holidays.


----------



## Wolfarus (May 22, 2013)

TerminaTHOR said:


> But I really feel sorry for all the moms and dads in america who will take this bait and buy their children this piece of garbage during the holidays.



Judge presiding at murder trial: "So little timmy and tammy, why did you feel it neccessary to murder your parents while they slept the day after christmas?"

Kids: "Because they got us an xbox 1 instead of a ps4"

Judge: "Those monsters! Case dismissed!" -gavel bang-


----------



## Deaf Ninja Reaper (May 22, 2013)

Just finished texting and mock the fuck out of my so-called Xbox mates.

*awaiting some bullshit excuses from them*


----------



## Minato Namikaze. (May 22, 2013)

as someone who has had a 360 for 6 years sony you got my money this next gen


----------



## Spirit King (May 22, 2013)

Neogaf again sunhilegend, dat gif making skills.


----------



## Corruption (May 22, 2013)

Zezima said:


> Just to clarify, somebody in the other thread said it doesn't require online and it doesn't block used games. Both of these statements are ultimately FALSE.



Ultimately false? Not really. We still need more information regarding the used games situation. Gamestop already came out to say that people can resell and buy used games, implying there's a way to get around the fee. If there wasn't, then the game would have absolutely no resale value.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (May 22, 2013)




----------



## Mael (May 22, 2013)

This looks like complete horseshit.


----------



## soulnova (May 22, 2013)

> *-restricted amount of viewers able to watch videos making more fees if more viewers*




what is this i dont even 




Spirit King said:


> Neogaf again sunhilegend, dat gif making skills.



I'm so going to share this with my BF right away.


----------



## Mael (May 22, 2013)

And here I was, eager to see what Yager Development was going to have in store for the new XBox.


----------



## Pain In The Ass (May 22, 2013)

Spirit King said:


> Neogaf again sunhilegend, dat gif making skills.






*Spoiler*: __ 



wish I could edit it so it'd show rep instead of an upvote but don't have photoshop here all my rep are belong to you


----------



## Blunt (May 22, 2013)

Oh my holy fuck


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 22, 2013)

I don't think there's anything Sony can do that can royally screw up their chances at winning this round of the console wars.


----------



## soulnova (May 22, 2013)

Well, at least I'm happy I won't need to pay for two consoles in the near future.


----------



## OS (May 22, 2013)

Silo said:


> Now I'm DEFINITELY sticking with the PlayStation.
> 
> Also... What happens to all your games if your console breaks ? Are they connected to your account?



yes. One of the execs said the only way the used games are free is if you use your account at a friends house.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (May 22, 2013)

Kira Yamato said:


> I don't think there's anything Sony can do that can royally screw up their chances at winning this round of the console wars.



accidentally create a system killing bug when doing an update on the PS4? Other then that they will probably win this Gen.


----------



## soulnova (May 22, 2013)

The only thing that sadness me about not getting the Xbox One, is that I wont be able to play Halo 5 or Halo 6.


----------



## OS (May 22, 2013)

soulnova said:


> The only thing that sadness me is that I wont be able to play Halo 5 or Halo 6.



We always have yt walkthroughs


----------



## Deathbringerpt (May 22, 2013)

Kira Yamato said:


> I don't think there's anything Sony can do that can royally screw up their chances at winning this round of the console wars.



Even if they do fuck up, it's gonna be better than Xbox One out of Ten.


----------



## Kishido (May 22, 2013)




----------



## soulnova (May 22, 2013)

Original Sin said:


> We always have yt walkthroughs




Yeah...  I was thinking that. 

I just wanted to take Chief on another Galaxy-saving adventure.  Stupid Microsoft...


----------



## OS (May 22, 2013)

Microsoft just ruined all the shipping for Master chief and a possible human Cortana


----------



## Moon Fang (May 22, 2013)

Know why it's called Xbox One ? Because anyone who buys it are only going to play it for one game.


----------



## teddy (May 22, 2013)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Even if they do fuck up, it's gonna be better than Xbox One out of Ten.



Sony would have to put in a conscious effort in order to look as bad as m$


----------



## OS (May 22, 2013)

@Moon Fang Boooooooo


----------



## creative (May 22, 2013)

goddamnit microsoft. all I wanna do is play the next gears of war or halo. I never asked for this.


----------



## Moon Fang (May 22, 2013)

Original Sin said:


> @Moon Fang Boooooooo



Wasn't meant to be a joke my friend.


----------



## OS (May 22, 2013)

What ever it was, it was terrible.


----------



## soulnova (May 22, 2013)

Original Sin said:


> Microsoft just ruined all the shipping for Master chief and a possible human Cortana



SHUT UP!! SHUT UP!!!!


----------



## Minato Namikaze. (May 22, 2013)

Ha How Sad


----------



## ShadowReij (May 22, 2013)

Original Sin said:


> Microsoft just ruined all the shipping for Master chief and a possible human Cortana



I knew this existed somewhere in the internet.


----------



## OS (May 22, 2013)

soulnova said:


> SHUT UP!! SHUT UP!!!!


You will never watch the heartwarming ending where Chief saves a human Cortana and she hugs him tightly saying how much she missed him and loved him. Ah the tears are delicious.


Minato Namikaze. said:


> Ha How Sad



It's worse that it's Adam who is highly loved in the gaming community. It would have been funnier if AngryJoe went there.


----------



## creative (May 22, 2013)

that gif is destorying my sides.


----------



## Utopia Realm (May 22, 2013)

I woke up today and thought the whole M$ debacle was just a farce. Open this thread up ad no, its all true. Hole shit the laughs are rolling in strong.


----------



## Axl Low (May 22, 2013)

Rest in Peace Gamestop and eventually GameInformer


----------



## Axl Low (May 22, 2013)

im going buy a PS3 and be picking many PS2/PS3 titles for cheap.

RIP XBOX
Gears of War died when Judgement came out
I will miss you Halo 5 and 6
but not enough to by an Xbox 1


----------



## soulnova (May 22, 2013)

Original Sin said:


> You will never watch the heartwarming ending where Chief saves a human Cortana and she hugs him tightly saying how much she missed him and loved him. Ah the tears are delicious.



YOU-, YOU MONSTER!!




*bawls her eyes out*


----------



## OS (May 22, 2013)

Say goodbye


----------



## OdinZeus (May 22, 2013)

If Xbone don't bomb,this proves that people will buy anything,no matter how unfun and anti-customer it is.
The fewer consoles on the market,the better.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (May 22, 2013)

fuck, based on pg 1, this sets a very low bar for me to choose a ps4.   or i might just keep my xbox for a while.


----------



## Spirit King (May 22, 2013)

soulnova said:


> YOU-, YOU MONSTER!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Əyin (May 22, 2013)

Well, goodbye Alan Wake  I miss you. (Still hoping for PC release)


----------



## Linkdarkside (May 22, 2013)




----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jun 8, 2013)

I never did buy an X Box, now I won't be getting this next one either.


----------



## Jak N Blak (Jun 8, 2013)

Thank God I'll finally have the finances to be a solid PC gamer later this year.

And yeah. PS4. Done


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 8, 2013)

AntiReality said:


> Well, goodbye Alan Wake  I miss you. (Still hoping for PC release)



Huh, there is a PC version for Alan Wake.


----------

